# 69 GTO with 455 and AC needs an idle stop solenoid



## brianj (Sep 5, 2017)

Question out to anyone who has solved this problem. I have a 455 with the correct Qjet 7041262 installed. I have factory AC and the engine is modified with hydraulic roller cam and aluminum heads/headers so it has a little less vacuum at idle than stock. When I turn on the AC the idle struggles. In order to compensate I have optimized timing and vacuum at idle but still having to artificially raise the idle with the idle screw thus taking the carburetor off the idle circuit. When the AC is off, the idle is too high. My plan is now to reduce the idle where it should be and install an idle stop solenoid to engage the throttle lever pad when the AC is turned on. easy right? I have been trying to source an idle stop solenoid and bracket but I see that nothing exact fit exists anymore, even though the throttle lever has a pad on it for a solenoid to strike. Question is has anyone already engineered a solution out there? and if they have I would duplicate their efforts with thanks.

I attached a picture of the crap solenoid I bought that didn't line up right nor did it have any strength at all to hold the throttle position. Ames has since stopped selling these becouse they are no good so I am open to any and all suggestions.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Idle stop solenoids were factory installed on '69-71 factory manual transmission equipped Pontiac Q-jets. Also, were factory installed on both auto & manual trans equipped '72 Pontiac 4bbl engines. Have yet to have problems with an original '71 or 72 solenoid, do know there was a change in the style of brackets used. I'd try a original solenoid.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ah, this is were fabrication comes into play. Why not slot the bolt holes to see if you can then get the position you want and then cinch it down?

Is this what you have? 1968 - 1972 AC Fast Idle Solenoid Switch, DR1114423 and 1997405 Looks to me you could slot the bracket on the solenoid itself and then the attaching bracket that goes on the engine.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The reproduction idle stop solenoid was brought to market about 10 years ago by a concern that was producing them for muscle era Mopar v8's (to mount off an AFB carb). 

On Pontiac V8's, the stamped steel mtg bracket mounted off the front drivers side Q-jet mounting bolt. The gauge of steel along with a stifferening rib allowed the rigid bracket & original solenoid to properly line up & perform properly for 100's of thousands of miles. know nothing about the reliability of the windings in the repro solenoids, am still using original idle stop solenoids.


----------



## brianj (Sep 5, 2017)

Yes, the repro solenoid you see pictured is junk, it has no ability to hold position. Ames has stopped selling and most sites, like the one Jim shared indicate they are no longer available. I got one of the last and it didn't work. Interesting that an original solenoid will fit that bracket. I thank you both for the knowledge shared. Efforts in finding an original solenoid and bracket have been futile so far. Thanks for the specific history info, that helps me. If anyone knows where I can get an original fitment device and even a bracket I would be in your debt


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*Hi*

I should have a spare working one

I will look this afternoon........

Scott


----------



## brianj (Sep 5, 2017)

Thanks Scott, please call or text me your number if you can spare it. 780-446-2262 Very much appreciated, just let me know what you want for it.


----------

